# Farther down the road to getting on the road. (quick update and some questions)



## meatcomputer (Apr 4, 2017)

Crazy past year and a half. After coming back to the states after wandering around in Spain for a while. I landed a very low stakes high paying parttime job programming for a company of ethical ambiguity. I only worked two days a week but it was still soul sucking in many ways. My plan was to become a van dweller afterwards once I had saved enough. I was planning on quitting next month but they found someone in Ukraine who could do my job for much cheaper and I got laid off with a severance package, a particular aspect of corporate culture I never thought I'd get to see. So I got an old clunker ford e-150 1993 about 9 months ago and have been slowly making it work and live able. Its basically ready and my partner and I are planning to go across Canada east to west, when the summer comes. I'm so happy to be willfully unemployed with some rad prospects in the future. I was wondering what y'all use for on the road repairs/maintenance. I know about the tools to lift up small vehicles to get underneath them, but what about a big ol cargo van? Also any places in Canada I should be sure to visit?


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Apr 4, 2017)

All the gulf islands in BC


----------

